# Monthly outing



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all, Mary and myself are looking into getting some women and blokes together for a monthly yacking and fishing gettogether. We would be looking at doing our thing in and around the Sunshine coast area. If anyone is interested and perhaps looking to make some new frends Mary and I will be only too happy to answer your questions. I have two Hobie pedal yacks and would be willing to loan one to any female participant. :wink: 
Safe Easter to all, Kilkenny. :idea:


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

G,day Kilkenny and Mary, you can count me in as soon as I get my yak. Where abouts do you fish, rivers, dams or out in the big blue? None of my mates have yaks (or the desire to get off the lounge for that matter ) so I would love the chance to get out with some like minded people. 

nodds


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi all just been chatting to Kilkenny, we have decided to make out first day out on Saturday April 28th everyone is welcome. We will meet at Baroon Pocket around 730 ish. Look out for further info when the time gets closer. This will be a great chance to meet up and make new fishing/ kayaking friends. Happy fishing


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey we got sumfin going here nau..Lets all keep it on tha boil :mrgreen: April 28 , thats a saterday , are we all in agreements.. :?: 
Kilkenny


----------

